# كـل شيء عـن صناعـة البتـرول



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

احب أن اهدي سلامي لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموقع المحترم وأود أن استهل مشاركاتي بتقديم الجزء الأول من كتاب البترول على أمل أن يلاقي استحسان الجميع, والله من وراء القصد


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك يا أخ أبو محمد الزير معنا ..... وأرجو منك المزيد من المشاركات وأن تزودنا دائما بما هو مفيد جزاكم الله خيرا ....... وأتمنى أن تعرفنا بنفسك في الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20513&page=2


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من المهتمين العثور على المرفق المتضمن كتاب البترول باللغة العربية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك يا أخ أبو محمد الزير ونرجو منك المزيد من المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## هاني عفيفي (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هل لديك كيفية صناعة البتومين ( ألاسفلت ) أنا بحاجة هامة جدا الي هذة المعلومات 
اخوك هاني عفيفي


----------



## م . محمود (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المشاركات الغنية أيها الأخ , هل عند أحدكم معلومات عن طرق الاستخلاص الثالثية للنفط 
مثل : حقن الماء
حقن الغاز 
حقن الغاز الطبيعي
الطرق الحرارية


----------



## حمدون هنو بكار (9 يوليو 2006)

اخى العزيز ابحث عن كتاب عن التدرج الهيدروليكى لخط انابيب النفط و محطات الضخ


----------



## mhhalim_eng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزا الله خيراً


----------



## mojahid (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحجاج (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوتي السلام عليكم اريد شرح تركيب المضخات وطريفة العمل وانواعها مشكورين


----------



## faraj_jad (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*Faraj_jad**************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول هذا الشهر الكريم شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القران وهدي للناس.

أخوكم ابو عبد الكريم 
نشكر السيد أحمد ابو الزير لموضوعه الممتع كل شىء عن صناعة البترول و ارجو من السيد أحمد ابو الزير معرفتنا عن صناعة العزل المائي البتيومني و ماهي أهم المصادر لصناعة هذه الأغشيه, إذا لديك معلومات ارجو لا تبخل علينا بكتابة ذلك للإستفاده.

ارجو من الله العلي القدير أن يتقبل منا و ان يعفو عنا و يرحمنا و أن نكون من عتقائه في هذا الشهر الكريم.
تحياتي ,,

أخوكم ابو عبدالكريم


----------



## هاني عفيفي (23 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضان بالخير على جميع المسلمين 
يا رب تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا ,, أمين يارب


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورييييييين


----------



## salem001 (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shab2 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الرخمي (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdallahali (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## م. بن علي (21 فبراير 2007)

عند حبابتك!!!!!


----------



## lion1550 (21 فبراير 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور الاخ على المعلومات النيرة في هذا المجال الجميل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله..مشكور


----------



## Abou Nofal (8 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانتظر مني المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

رائع جدا يااخى


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخ سالم على هذا الملف


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله..مشكور


----------



## Eng.Amr H (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا مان


----------



## بوندير (30 مارس 2007)

شكر اخي على الموضوع
لو ممكن مساعدة انا ابحث عن كتاب La Boue De Forage
بالغة الفرنسية 
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (6 أبريل 2007)

_شكرا على هذة المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## midors (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى كتاب جميل


----------



## midors (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير ونرجو منك التواصل


----------



## سدير عدنان (12 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ياخي العزيز


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ،،،
ونحن في انتظار المزيد...
و شكرا..


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

معلومات رائعة جدا


----------



## سدير عدنان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled ali zakaria (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة كل عام وانتم والامة الاسلامية بخير بمناسبة عيد الااضحى المبارك اريد من الاخوى المهتمين كتاب تكنولوجا البترول بالغة العربية وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## mnci (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الى كل اخوانى اهديكم هذا الملف عن صيانة واصلا خ خطوط الغاز والبترول وتصميمها ايضا لاترونامن دعائكم الهدية هنا
link here
Oil & Gas Pipeline Design, Maintenance & Repair.

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/oil-gas-pipeline-design-maintenance.html_


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (13 فبراير 2009)

أبو محمد الزير قال:


> ارجو من المهتمين العثور على المرفق المتضمن كتاب البترول باللغة العربية


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

مشكور أخي الكريم على مساهمتك
مشكور أيضا" لادارة هذا الموقع الرائع
مشكورين لكل من ساهم في افادة زملائة وأخوانة في هذا الموقع القدير


----------



## GeoOo (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر أخى الكريم


----------



## alijar (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم وأشكركم على هذا المجهود الممتاز وعلى هذا الموقع الرائع
زملائي المهندسين أرجو من حضراتكم تزويدي بملفات عن النفط تحتو صور و فيديو شاكراً لكم مساعدتكم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير 
علي مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (24 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا الملف المتميز .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عدنان505 (25 مايو 2010)

اريد كتب باللغه العربيه عن هندسه المكامن إن امكن


----------



## رفل غالب السلطان (1 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز مشكور الشكر الجزيل أرجو عرض معلومات عن سيارات مختبرية خاصة بفحوصات التقييس والسيطرة النوعية على المنتوج النفطي مع كل الشكر او مخططات لتصاميم عن مختبرات البترول


----------



## مهند محسن (4 يونيو 2010)

فيديوهات عن عمليات التنقيب والاستخراج البترول


----------



## الكلس (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## braq33 (10 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز ممكن كتب عن cementing lab ضروري ولك كل الاجر والثواب


----------

